# Ronson Multi-Fill Butane



## trekwars2000 (Oct 14, 2013)

So Santa came and put two small Ronson Multi-Fill Ultra Butane Fuel's in my stocking. The weight looks different than my current Calibri 1928 premium Butane gas (that I got my a B&M). Mine says 3.04 fl OZ and 50 g, the Ronson's are 1.48 oz, 42g. Is it going to be okay to use the Ronson butane?

Thanks. Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

My thoughts are that the butane is the same, it's just the amount that is in the can which is different. I would go ahead and use it. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I use this butane in my Ronson Jetlight and the micro-torch with no problem. If I had a high buck lighter, probably would not use it. Have heard horror stories about using it, just never had a problem.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I would use Ronson gas in an elchepo lighter. A nicer lighter I would deff use Vector or Xikar gas. Ronson is ok gas, just the other two are better refined.


----------



## VonRansak (May 5, 2015)

Ronson and other really cheap butanes will have ethyl-mercaptins...Nasty shit that gives it that smell. Not a big health concern if using butane for torch, but people find ways to use Butane in other ways which that is a big problem.

Then the difference between multiple refined relatively cheap butane and expensive butane is just the amount of different waxes contained in the Butane as they are soluble in the butane.

So if you bought and expensive fancy Vector torch, and put some really cheap stuff high in waxes in it. It will clog and not light properly after enough cans. Cheaper torches tend to have more tolerance to waxy butane because the ports are usually bigger to account for the shitty butane they also sell.

If you ever clog your torch from bad 'tane, the exhaust all the old stuff through the fill hole, and replace with Xikar, Vector, Colibri, ect... After a while the good 'tane will work the waxes out of the ports.

Hope this helps.


----------

